# Body Enhancement



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

deleted


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I don`t approve of it


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I don`t approve of it


Neither do I. I deleted my post because the image would not post. It was a newspaper article which is partly shown here:

"Philadelphia -- Two women from the United Kingdom flew into Philadelphia on Saturday looking to improve their physiques with buttocks-enhancemt injections.

Only one survived.

The other died at a suburban Philadelphia hospital on Monday, and Philadelphia homicide detectives are seeking two women who provided the syringes and unknown drugs in a hotel room near the airport."

The "victim" was in her 20's. (Sounds like a waste to me.)


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

normdiaz said:


> The "victim" was in her 20's. (Sounds like a waste to me.)


A waste of space, what sort of woman thinks her life will be improved by having her buttocks enhanced? Silly cow. :thumbsdown:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

normdiaz said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I don`t approve of it
> ...


Please excuse my inappropriate smilie, I`ve only just found out about &as you say a waste of a young life. It`s sad that so much emphasis is put on appearance that makes people risk & in this case lose their lives to `improve` their looks


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

I read about this in the paper today. She was a 20 year old student and wannabe hip hop artiste. She was injected with industrial grade silicon (basically, bathroom sealant) direct into a vein!

Why do people continue to do this to themselves?!

The article also said this op is now very popular in the US and Brazil and could shortly become the most popular cosmetic surgery op, overtaking breast enlargement!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

What amazes me, is the fact the victims had the money they needed for this, and had passports allowing them to travel. Whoever administered the "procedure" was obviously a grifter, and should have set off alarm bells for anybody seeking a cosmetic procedure. How can anybody in the Western world be so shut off from the world around them, that they would be unaware of the absurdity of having a medical procedure performed in a hotel room. Con artists always punish the "mark", it's the way they justify their actions. When a sucker falls for a "money for nothing" scheme, they generally receive a lesson and are victims of their own greed. In this case, the scam artist had to be aware that what they were doing was potentially lethal and amounted to murder.

Later,

William


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

tall_tim said:


> I read about this in the paper today. She was a 20 year old student and wannabe hip hop artiste. She was injected with industrial grade silicon (basically, bathroom sealant) direct into a vein!
> 
> Why do people continue to do this to themselves?!
> 
> The article also said this op is now very popular in the US and Brazil and could shortly become the most popular cosmetic surgery op, overtaking breast enlargement!


Women want larger buttocks? Why not just wait a few years and let "Nature" take its course?

:grin:


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

cosmetic surgery tourism seems to be a big thing now - Just found this pricelist for Thailand - you can get allsorts done  :jawdrop:

The girl dying from silicon injections is tragic. But many people think big booty's are v.attractive and are prepared to take risk.

Don't think this lady needs any help though :lookaround:


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

HappyLad said:


> cosmetic surgery tourism seems to be a big thing now - Just found this pricelist for Thailand - you can get allsorts done :jawdrop:
> 
> The girl dying from silicon injections is tragic. But many people think big booty's are v.attractive and are prepared to take risk.
> 
> Don't think this lady needs any help though :lookaround:


That reminds me - does anyone remember space hoppers?!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

normdiaz said:


> Women want larger buttocks? Why not just wait a few years and let "Nature" take its course?
> 
> :grin:


Â£2000 would have got her 913 happy meals, that would have done the trick. I have zero sympathy for her and can't wait for the tributes to da soldja. Yes, the "doctor" should be charged with murder..............then let loose on the rest of the X Factor generation.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

HappyLad said:


> cosmetic surgery tourism seems to be a big thing now - Just found this pricelist for Thailand - you can get allsorts done :jawdrop:


Blimey....Â£1000 for a fat ****, you can get that for free by carelessly zipping up too fast!  :rofl:


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

HappyLad said:


> cosmetic surgery tourism seems to be a big thing now - Just found this pricelist for Thailand - you can get allsorts done :jawdrop:
> 
> The girl dying from silicon injections is tragic. But many people think big booty's are v.attractive and are prepared to take risk.
> 
> Don't think this lady needs any help though :lookaround:


Is that for real or photoshopped? :blind:


----------



## Scouse (Jan 6, 2011)

Photoshopped or not.......That is GROSS! :bad:


----------



## tonyrsv (Jan 18, 2009)

:jawdrop: :shocking: ........Just been seriously put-off my supper


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

*The wife came to me and asked if we had the money for her to get breast enlargements.*

*
*

*
I told her to just use some toilet paper and rub it between her breasts... it worked for her ass!*

*
*

*
*

No - Not really... she's a sweeite with a nice caboose (and I'm not talkin' the galley)!


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

tonyrsv said:


> :jawdrop: :shocking: ........Just been seriously put-off my supper


what i want to know is what these two are doing hanging around the back of Bonds pickup


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

its been getting warmer round here


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

There's obviously no sympathy for vanity other than watch related on TWF. :lol:

The vanity, desire, demand, lifestyle issue has become nothing other than subservience to what others think you should be/ own or want. The new "class" system. It was always like this in the past but has become more intense as advertising and brainwashing has become more widespread.

I'm sorry a young life ended before it should have, but, life's a bitch and many people are selfish amoral cnuts.:wink1:


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

MarkF said:


> normdiaz said:
> 
> 
> > The "victim" was in her 20's. (Sounds like a waste to me.)
> ...


Viewed in that manner, the lady would be a prime candidate for the Darwin Award. <_<


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

gaz64 said:


> tonyrsv said:
> 
> 
> > :jawdrop: :shocking: ........Just been seriously put-off my supper
> ...


Even my truck couldn't carry that pair !!!!!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

What a headline:- Woman killed by Ass Injection 

Talent scout Tee Ali, who met the university student when she filmed a video, told The Sun: 'She was a dancer and choreographer.

'The problem was she didn't have no butt, and she wanted a butt.

He described her as a 'victim' of social pressure to be perfect and *thought a larger bottom would make her famous*.'

:blink: I can't believe what I read/hear sometimes, now she's dead, always to be the butt of jokes.......


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

MarkF said:


> What a headline:- Woman killed by Ass Injection
> 
> Talent scout Tee Ali, who met the university student when she filmed a video, told The Sun: 'She was a dancer and choreographer.
> 
> ...


"She didn't have no butt". ! so she did then!?


----------

